# Volume won't mute. Is that right?



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Pushing the volume button down always leaves 1 cube. Why can't you lower the speaker level to 0? Is that just the way it is?


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

Silent ringer switch mutes the phone completely on iOS 4.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes, but what I want is the PHONE to ring and Messaging/Email etc... to be Silent. I think it's insane to not be able to turn the volume to 0 cubes. Is my phone defective? Can you guys bring it down all the way? That's nuts!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Mine works like yours. You can go into Options-->Sounds and turn off message and email sounds easily.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

If that is the case, it's bad design on Apple's part. It should not work that way. 

The ability to mute your phone immediately without having to go to the UI is a basic function. On most phones, if you hold the volume button down for a couple of seconds after the graphic shows the volume all the way down, this engages the mute function.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

bsenka said:


> If that is the case, it's bad design on Apple's part. It should not work that way.
> 
> The ability to mute your phone immediately without having to go to the UI is a basic function. On most phones, if you hold the volume button down for a couple of seconds after the graphic shows the volume all the way down, this engages the mute function.


But they do by fliping the mute switch.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> But they do by fliping the mute switch.


I'm sorry, I misunderstood the OP. I thought he was saying that the mute switch didn't mute *everything*. 

With some phones, that is the case (mute switch is only ringer), and the solution is to hold the volume down button until the screen says "silent".

In re-reading the thread, it almost seems like he's looking for the opposite (selective muting).


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

as Joker Eh said:

Settings -> Sounds


----------

